# Endeavour - BBC



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a prequel to the popular "Inspector Morse" series, portraying Morse as a young man new on the force. The mysteries are in that same familiar style - lots of suspects, plenty of red herrings, families with long-buried secrets, much of it centered around Oxford. Shaun Evans is excellent as the shy, taciturn young Morse. So far the mysteries aren't quite on a par with the best of the original series (or the sequel "Inspector Lewis"), but they're still ten times more intriguing than most of the crap we get over here in the "states", imho.

Well worth a look for fans of "Morse" and "Lewis".


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Title is a little misleading.

This show was on "Masterpiece Mysteries" on PBS this past weekend.

However, I do agree that it's worth a watch!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I think it shows promise, but hasn't quite hit its stride yet. Inspector Lewis flows a little more naturally. I wonder if it's because it takes place 50 years ago and they don't quite have the hang of making that feel real. Anyway, it's still pretty good and I'll keep watching it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The characters weren't appealing to me at all. Much preferred the original Morse series. And sorry to see Inspector Lewis end its run.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

> Title is a little misleading.


Possibly, but it IS Morse' first name, and descriptive of his detective style.

Colin Dexter is not writing Endeavour, like he did Morse and Lewis. That's probably why it has a different tone and feel.

I too was sad to see Lewis go off into the sunset. Apparently both principal actors, Kevin Whately and Laurence Fox, both of whom I really liked, wanted to end these roles so they could pursue other projects. I still remember how very disappointed I was when Diana Rigg left The Avengers. Yeah, I'm THAT old!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

He meant having BBC in the title since it was on PBS and is not a BBC show anyway. 

I'm pretty sure Dexter did not write Lewis. 

I thought Lewis had got very stale the last couple of years. I think this show is much fresher, though there has been a lot of UK shows at in the recent past.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Apparently both principal actors, Kevin Whately and Laurence Fox, both of whom I really liked, wanted to end these roles so they could pursue other projects.


What stopped them from pursuing other projects? The 6-8 broadcast hours a year of Inspector Lewis couldn't have been that much of a drag on their time.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Love Endeavour, will miss Lewis, enjoying catching repeats of the original Inspector Morse on Hulu+.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll miss Hathaway more than Lewis. That guy is a very interesting actor. I hope he does another series.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I was pleased that they worked "M-O-R-S-E" in Morse Code into the closing music as they always did in the original _Inspector Morse_.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> Possibly, but it IS Morse' first name, and descriptive of his detective style.
> 
> Colin Dexter is not writing Endeavour, like he did Morse and Lewis. That's probably why it has a different tone and feel.
> 
> I too was sad to see Lewis go off into the sunset. Apparently both principal actors, Kevin Whately and Laurence Fox, both of whom I really liked, wanted to end these roles so they could pursue other projects. I still remember how very disappointed I was when Diana Rigg left The Avengers. Yeah, I'm THAT old!





tivogurl said:


> What stopped them from pursuing other projects? The 6-8 broadcast hours a year of Inspector Lewis couldn't have been that much of a drag on their time.


I hear you, and I agree. I was just quoting the article I read. They both ended the series so they could pursue other interests.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you started watching Inspector Lewis in the middle of its run, and not from the beginning, there may be an episode you haven't seen, the pilot. Its not available from streaming on netflix or amazon. You'll need to find the separate dvd, or the first couple of season dvd sets released. Its not considered part of the first season of Lewis, since it came out over year before the series started airing.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished the series, which got better each episode. I thought the last two were just terrific. I'll definitely be looking forward to next season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I've watched a few Inspector Morse episodes but definitely not all, and I've watched the episodes of Endeavor that have been aired so far (all but the last one). There's apparently a backstory from Morse's time at Oxford that I'm not familiar with. Is that something that I would know about if I'd watched all of Inspector Morse? Or is it something that comes out in the final episode of the season (_Home_)? Or not at all?

I don't want to be spoiled if it's upcoming info, but if it was brought out in the previous series I'll go looking for it. Thanks!


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

madscientist said:


> I've watched a few Inspector Morse episodes but definitely not all, and I've watched the episodes of Endeavor that have been aired so far (all but the last one). There's apparently a backstory from Morse's time at Oxford that I'm not familiar with. Is that something that I would know about if I'd watched all of Inspector Morse? Or is it something that comes out in the final episode of the season (_Home_)? Or not at all?
> 
> I don't want to be spoiled if it's upcoming info, but if it was brought out in the previous series I'll go looking for it. Thanks!


There really doesn't seem to be anything in the series that would spoil things for someone later watching Morse. The stories in Endeavor really aren't referred to in the Morse series as he doesn't talk much about his early career.

But, it has shown some of the things that were referred to over a long period of time in the series/books: the woman he loved in college (she shows up in one Morse story), his family was mentioned, but not seen (I can't believe how much they were able to make his Dad look like a sickly, older John Thaw!), how he met Max, the pathologist, and the future Chief Superintendent Strange (I got chills the first time he called Endeavor "Matey"), and why Morse likes his Jag.

All this info was dropped in the Morse series like breadcrumbs over the years. Heck, we didn't find out his first name until almost the end!

For those of us who watched the series and/or read the books (I did both), Endeavor is fun when we spot something that we know about turning up. (For example the evil stepmother Gwen. Now we see why he couldn't leave home fast enough.)

Enjoy Endeavor, but do catch up with Morse, preferably in order. It's nice to see the relationship between him and Lewis developing.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Has anyone found Morse streaming anywhere?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd love to catch up, but I have to confess that 90 minute shows are very difficult for me to fit into my TV viewing schedule. I just don't have that much time for TV, and a bunch of the time I do have is watching with my kids, who need something a little faster paced (we're doing West Wing right now... talk about fast paced ). So I generally have some on the TiVo and I try to get around to them when I can.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Has anyone found Morse streaming anywhere?


All episodes are on Huluplus.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Edmund said:


> All episodes are on Huluplus.


Thanks. I'll check again but I don't think I have any devices they support.

Added: Looks like my Sony Bravia may work. Thanks again.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Has anyone found Morse streaming anywhere?


tv.com also has them and doesn't require a subscription. I think it's actually piggybacking off Hulu, but you don't have to pay. You do have to put up with commercials.

Edit: I found full episodes of Inspector Morse on YouTube. No commercials!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Spoiler



At the end of Endeavour episode "Home", was SGT Strange taking Morses test for him?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of Endeavour episode "Home", was SGT Strange taking Morses test for him?


I think I need to rewatch that episode. I was listening more than looking and apparently missed some important stuff. Didn't pick up on this at all.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I didn't see it on the pbs boardcast on Sunday, but I purchased the episode off of amazon the next day, there it was.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> I didn't see it on the pbs boardcast on Sunday, but I purchased the episode off of amazon the next day, there it was.


I'm curious - why would you buy the episode when it can be watched for free on the pbs website?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I can't stand watching via the computer. I'm cord cutter, I haven't had a dvr in a year. This is one of those particular shows I like to watch over and over. I most have seen the pilot half dozen times. To do that I have to purchase it on amazon.



Spoiler



Another scene I didn't notice on the pbs boardcast, was Morse getting patched up be a doc at the end, he tells Morse he may limp later on in life.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Edmund said:


> I can't stand watching via the computer. I'm cord cutter, I haven't had a dvr in a year. This is one of those particular shows I like to watch over and over. I most have seen the pilot half dozen times. To do that I have to purchase it on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think about scenes being missing from the pbs broadcast. That's reason alone to buy it, especially if you watch them over and over.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm only interested in 4 shows now, 3 come on at the same time Sundays, Endeavour, Copper, and Crossing lines. Endeavour I watched live, and purchased. Copper I have to purchase when its available Mondays because I don't have access to BBCA. Crossing Lines I watch on Hulu+. The fourth show is Longmire on Mondays.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Four episode season. Not exactly unusual for this kind of thing, but hardly long enough for my taste. I really enjoyed it.

Interesting that they showed the pilot episode over a year ago, and I filed it away with my Lewis episodes. I wondered why there weren't any more of Endeavour. Now that they have shown the four episodes, I had a really hard time tracking down where I had stashed (hidden) the pilot episode. 

I never did find what the heck I did with the Lewis pilot (lost!). I seriously doubt they will ever air that again.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

madscientist said:


> I'd love to catch up, but I have to confess that 90 minute shows are very difficult for me to fit into my TV viewing schedule. I just don't have that much time for TV, and a bunch of the time I do have is watching with my kids, who need something a little faster paced (we're doing West Wing right now... talk about fast paced ). So I generally have some on the TiVo and I try to get around to them when I can.


Actually, that 90 min length is one of the things I like about these shows. U.S. crime shows, minus commercials, are about 41 mins. So the Brit shows are more than twice as long. That allows for more complex mysteries and greater character development.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not saying I don't like it: it's worth it and I do watch various BBC shows; we watched Ripper this spring for example, and of course Sherlock Holmes when it was on. I'm just saying it's slow going for me to catch up with longer series. Some days I don't have 90 minutes for TV for the entire day, including news etc.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Has anyone found Morse streaming anywhere?


It finally appeared on Netflix, 15 episodes of Inspector Morse available.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Has anyone found Morse streaming anywhere?


If you can play region 2 DVDs PAL format, the entire series is available from Amazon UK for $44.24. That is really not too bad for series 1-12, 18 DVDs, nearly 60 hours of material. I have it and the quality is not bad. The exact same set (region 2, PAL) is $100 at AMAZON.COM. Weird.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Hulu+ has all episodes, they list 8 seasons, but season 8 is made up seasons 8-12, which had a single episode in each.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished season 2. Better than the first, as good as the original Morse, imho. The last episode, especially, is just superb.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hcour said:


> Just finished season 2. Better than the first, as good as the original Morse, imho. The last episode, especially, is just superb.


I agree. It was very dark all series and I like that.

A comment on the end of the final episode



Spoiler



The being in jail thing was a bit silly since we know he gets out and I don't know how it could have gotten that far.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Spoiler



Yeah, it was like they were trying to end the season with a cliffhanger, which felt really out of place for this series. And, as you say, was pretty weak since we know he'll be out of there soon enough.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Plus



Spoiler



they already had the Thursday cliffhanger


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been only aware of eight episodes. I was really hoping that there might be more. Too bad...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Endeavour series 2 came back to pbs last night.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's on Amazon btw.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Anyone watching DCI Banks? I like it a lot so far.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mattack said:


> It's on Amazon btw.


Oh yeah, buying each episode from amazon, not watching the cut up version on pbs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Edmund said:


> Oh yeah, buying each episode from amazon, not watching the cut up version on pbs.


No, I meant free on Amazon Prime Instant Video.. the pilot & S1.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mattack said:


> No, I meant free on Amazon Prime Instant Video.. the pilot & S1.


They were also on Netflix until 7-1-14. I purchased the pilot and S1 from amazon instant video in SD, because that's all that was available at the time. Later when the dropped the price of the Blu-ray of the pilot and S1, I purchased but never received it, thought it got lost in the mail. Didn't bother notifying Amazon, at the time I was in between moves. This week I received back mail that arrived at the my sisters house, in it was the Blu-ray set of Endeavour. It went missing in October of last year.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Anyone watching DCI Banks? I like it a lot so far.


I just finished watching it a few weeks ago. Excellent, I loved it. Hope there's more coming.

If you haven't already, you should check out JohnB1000's thread on Brit TV shows. There are so many great suggestions there:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509537&highlight=british


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Resurrecting an old thread to say I really like this show. Just finished watching the season finale of season 5. Now I have to wait until 2019 for new episodes. :coldsweat:


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

At first I thought it was a series finale the way the story went but the announcer during the credits said it would return next year. One of my favorite shows, love the complex plots with lots of suspects.

At least we got two extra eps this season!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Still not on BBC though 

Every season appears to end as if it's the end of the show. Maybe they don't know for sure before filming.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Still not on BBC though
> 
> Every season appears to end as if it's the end of the show. Maybe they don't know for sure before filming.


I watched season 5 via youtube.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I only recently backdoored my way into this series, it appearing on my local PBS station and my being curious, and my never having watched the (sequels? prequels? predecessor-successors?). I must say, it's growing on me, and I wonder what Endeavor is like later in his life.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> I only recently backdoored my way into this series, it appearing on my local PBS station and my being curious, and my never having watched the (sequels? prequels? predecessor-successors?). I must say, it's growing on me, and I wonder what Endeavor is like later in his life.


Grumpy.

I think these are better than the original series. (Some may consider that blasphemy.)


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Endeavour season 5 is now being broadcast on PBS.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Thom said:


> Endeavour season 5 is now being broadcast on PBS.


kept meaning to post and subsequently forgetting, thanks for remembering to share! i missed ep1 but caught up on xod, i might as well give up on 1p's and begin using wishlists for all my series...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I purchased it uncut and in hd from vudu. Each Sunday a episode will be available.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Anyone watching DCI Banks? I like it a lot so far.


We loved DCI Banks and just got done watching yet another Manchester-based procedural: Scott & Bailey.
Which was pretty OK


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

John Gillespie said:


> We loved DCI Banks and just got done watching yet another Manchester-based procedural: Scott & Bailey.
> Which was pretty OK


DCI Banks and Scott & Bailey are great--the only issue: there aren't enough of them.  The photography in DCI Banks is superb--those brooding land and sky-scapes.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

John Gillespie said:


> We loved DCI Banks and just got done watching yet another Manchester-based procedural: Scott & Bailey.
> Which was pretty OK


This is an Endeavour thread


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

New season of Endeavour returns 2/10/19. I assume that's across the pond, not sure when it will air in U.S.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Yay! I wondered if we'd see a new season. I really enjoy the show.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

It's a good show. I kept googling to see when it will return.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

This is from seasons four episode Canticle:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Edmund said:


> This is from seasons four episode Canticle:


Egads--what an epoch! 

Glad to see that "Endeavor" will be back--I'm not a big mystery series guy, but the series brought me into the "Inspector Morse" world.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Nuts. Season six will only be four episodes, not six.

At least it's back.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Speaking of prequels, I liked Prime Suspect: Tenneson (1973), but it was only one season. Made me sad it didn't go for more. I liked it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Good episode, glad he's back.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Speaking of prequels, I liked Prime Suspect: Tenneson (1973), but it was only one season. Made me sad it didn't go for more. I liked it.


I really liked that, too. I thought it was very well-done and was surprised it wasn't renewed.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I think that was the best season yet. Glad it's been picked up for next season.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Endeavour returns tonight (Sun, 6-16-2019) on PBS Masterpiece. ("Endeavour on Masterpiece")


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

My local PBS station recently ran the final episode of last season and my DVR luckily caught it. I had to stop watching the new episode and go back and watch the old episode to remember who was doing what and with which and to whom. Looks like Strange will fix everything.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I just read that Endeavour will have a season eight.

They are filming season seven at present.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Season 7* has started in the U.K. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Outstanding. Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks like there are only three episodes in this season.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Watched it this wknd. Not as good as previous seasons, imo, but still fun. Not really a spoiler, but -



Spoiler



The season finale was really melodramatic, a bit much so for my taste.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Season 8, 6/19/22. Three two-hour eps. Yay! Double Yay!









Get Ready for Endeavour Season 8 on MASTERPIECE on PBS


Stars Shaun Evans and Roger Allam explain what's ahead for their characters. Endeavour Season 8 begins June 19, 9/8c on MASTERPIECE on PBS. #EndeavourPBS



www.pbs.org


----------

